# cannondale m300



## droolmonkey (Apr 29, 2007)

hello to everyone in here. ...i have an opportuniity to buy a cannondale m300 for $100 but the offer stands for only 3 hours. ...is it a good deal?? i want to build it for my girlfriend so she has a bike to ride around that is comfortable and reliable. ...what do you guys think?? this is all i can find about it as far as reviews.

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/bike-rigid/cannondale/2000-m300/PRD_354158_99crx.aspx


----------



## droolmonkey (Apr 29, 2007)

ok, so i bought the bike, and it works and is rideable, but am going to rebuild it for my girlfriend to have a commuter (and so i can build a bike on the cheap!). ....basically, what type of crankset to replace the altus cranks (and bb??) , i am going to put on a 9 spd rear, so what kind of wheel/hub/cog am i going to need, and which is the best 1" threaded headset for the price. ....i want to put in less than 225 for the build and i could use a whole lot of guidance here as this is my first bike build ever!!. ....i will post pics tomorrow of the bike as i got it, and will update as i go. i am so damn excited!!!!


----------



## FroggyBiker (Jan 26, 2009)

Yo man 1st with 1" headsets there are actualy several types and you need to determin which one you need for your aplication there are major differences not all 1" sets are compatable with all 1" applications unlike 1 1/8 with them you basicly mix and match 2nd as far as replacing the drive train you are lookin at expense there you will need to determine the gearing you will need is there alot of hills where she'll be riding??? then you need low gears ie a 30/11 or 32 /11 as far as cranks stick with something that has replaceable steel rings as aluminum may be lighter but wears out quick!!!! so go with something like the M 410 alivio decent crank and the rings will last bloody forever ohh and stick with kmc chains!!! they are cheaper and better than all the others in the same class shimano makes great cranks but there chains are over priced and break easily have fun on the build and enjoy nthe ride remember..... engines are for wimps!! real men and women peddel!!!!!!!!!


----------

